# Removing the stuffing from the Turkey



## debthecook (Nov 24, 2004)

Those of you who stuff the turkey, do you remove the stuffing from the tail end or through a side pocket after you take off the drumstick and wing area? I've always removed it just from the tail and neck but never attempted the side pocket.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 24, 2004)

Been a few years since I've had the pleasure of a stuffed bird, but it's always taken out from the butt end.      Never heard of a side pocket.  Sounds more complicated.


----------



## middie (Nov 24, 2004)

from the tail and neck cavitites


----------



## Bangbang (Nov 25, 2004)

I take it from the hind end and the neck.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 26, 2004)

Rear


----------

